# Hi! Everyone



## Sylvia (Jul 21, 2012)

My name is Sylvia. My husband help me build a coop out of an shed that was on the property. It had shelfs in it which we made into nesting boxes, and I got 2 dog runs one panel splits the shed so I have storage in it and the rest makes a outside area for the kids to bug hunt and play. I have 10 chickens now, 7 of them came from a friend of mine (Sadie, Gurdy, CC, Cocoa, Becky, Maddy and Brandy) and 3 (Molly, a silky, and red and Lilly) I bought else where. I also have 3 ducks (Buffy, (her sibling died so I got Sassy and Tiffy) they are Magpies. We have enjoyed watching the 7 younger ones grow and the Buffy the duck. The others were pretty much grown when I got them.


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Welcome !! This is a great place to swap stories and pics and ask and answer questions. Really nice folks I've only been here for a couple of weeks but so far it's been a really pleasant surprise compared to the other groups out there.


----------



## sharkbait (Jul 14, 2012)

Welcome to the "coop"


----------



## blondie (Jul 19, 2012)

Welcome Sylvia. It sounds like you are enjoying your chicks. That's great that you took in your friends chickens.


----------



## Sylvia (Jul 21, 2012)

I just bought a new little chick yesterday, my friend and I think it is a Mille fleur old english bantam. can any one tell me for sure, and any pacifics about them? I had to put her in a dog crate cause she so small afraid my tetra brown hens will hurt her. The guy told me she is only 8 weeks old. Can anyone tell me about them? Thaks for your help


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Hi Sylvia! Glad you joined us. Its a really nice forum here.


----------



## sharkbait (Jul 14, 2012)

That is a beautiful chicken!


----------



## TheGarryFarm (Jul 12, 2012)

cogburn said:


> Welcome !! This is a great place to swap stories and pics and ask and answer questions. Really nice folks I've only been here for a couple of weeks but so far it's been a really pleasant surprise compared to the other groups out there.


Welcome from us as well!!!


----------



## eylan (Aug 28, 2012)

Hello Im new to this forum and chickens lol. But I do love them. I have 11 and waiting to find out if they are hens or roosters lol. I love reading all the neat stories and advice on here. Anyway I hope everyone has a wonderful day!!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Hi and welcome to Chicken Land from New Jersey!


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

Bawk bawk-bawk bawk bawk bawkbawk


Someday soon, you will know what that means!


----------

